

Microsoft power "My Documents" with DropBox acquisition? - jimbobdog
http://tumblr.com/xij2zwet9f

======
pedalpete
Microsoft already purchased foldershare for syncing and completely destroyed
it. I haven't used dropbox, but foldershare was pretty simple folder
synchronization across computers, I'd think extending that to the cloud would
have been pretty simple.

At the same time, WP7 has some good sync technology already built in, and is
extending it in the Mango update.

I don't see a DropBox acquisition doing much benefit for Microsoft, and I
think it would probably be detrimental to DropBox and their users.

At the same time, I suspect that basic synchronization will be a commodity in
the next 5 years, so DropBox may need to find an area they can specialize in.

